# sudden bond setting compounds



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone used them. i just bought a bag at a new supply house i checked out today. i'll be trying it on monday. it was 10.50 for an 18 pound bag which is half the usual price of any other brand. i also know a finisher that loves the stuff. he claims you can get it super polished like a plaster or something. as far as i can tell just looking at the bag it looks like any other setting mud.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> anyone used them. i just bought a bag at a new supply house i checked out today. i'll be trying it on monday. it was 10.50 for an 18 pound bag which is half the usual price of any other brand. i also know a finisher that loves the stuff. he claims you can get it super polished like a plaster or something. as far as i can tell just looking at the bag it looks like any other setting mud.


Hmm...never heard of it..
Keep me posted though. I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

they also carry hamiltons mud too. picked up a couple of boxes of light all purpose. cgc light all purpose has been my favourite mud so far. good enough for taping small jobs but a little harder to scratch when sanding. i almost don't even tape with air dry compounds these days. always quickset. i haven't had a taping job in a while that was too big to tape and coat in same day. i'm actually really liking taping with setting muds more and more( only because of size of jobs). i have finally accepted i have to add wood glue every time if i expect to not have any problems( haven't found mud max here yet but the sample's were great).


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

http://solidproductsinc.com/products/

how bout that arm saving workability they claim. super sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> http://solidproductsinc.com/products/
> 
> how bout that arm saving workability they claim. super sweet!:thumbsup:


Hahah! Nice. :thumbsup:
Im all about saving the arms


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Havent seen it around here yet in any of the main supply houses but would like to check it out at that price.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

if you buy around fifteen bags it will pay for the ferry ride:jester:


----------

